# The Complete Robuchon



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Saving my pennies for this book. Spent 2 hours reading it in the book store....its a great mix of encyclopedia-ish information, and simple basic, recipes....nothing crazy, but basic, refined recipes. Reminded me of Mastering the art of french cooking, but....a little more updated, with recipes that appealed to me much much more.


----------

